# Show us your purples...



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Recently there was a post...National Pink Day. People were posting projects they had done, or were doing that were pink. I thought it might be fun to do one for purples. (maybe other colors to come as well.

So here I go....


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Fun idea! I love purple. I posted this skirt a while ago - but here it is again.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

A lady after my own heart. My favorite color. Unfortunately I don't have anything in purple right now to post.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my Little Girl's Hat and Bag


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I have been asked by my friend to make matching purple ruffle skirts for her 2 daughters, any advice,patterns etc?


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dang! I don't have any purples. This makes me want to go get some purple yarn, though.. .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dear, If Purple Fi sees this thread..... there will be so many purple pictures, it may cause an overload..... She ONLY does purple... (Well, pretty much) and beautifully, I might add.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I have been asked by my friend to make matching purple ruffle skirts for her 2 daughters, any advice,patterns etc?


I posted the pattern for the purple one earlier. Here is the link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172911-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. Thanks soooooo much. :thumbup:


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Recently there was a post...National Pink Day. People were posting projects they had done, or were doing that were pink. I thought it might be fun to do one for purples. (maybe other colors to come as well.
> 
> So here I go....


Posted this a while ago


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome. Thanks soooooo much. :thumbup:


Hello everyone, these are pics from previous p.
Enjoy!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

This is one of my first of Dee (stevieland) 's shawls...

Ashton, done in Royal Purple ... Superior....cashmere/silk...


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Clover the pony...made for a little girl who has an inoperable brain tumour. She would now love one about 4 times bigger but not sure how to go about it without distorting the pattern


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitted this one a while ago...It was first posted when I first joined KP. Had fun making it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Only have a few purple here at work.


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Lilac cot blanket i made some time ago...


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

I just finished a lavender throw and pillow cover yesterday .. the colors look a little grey in the picture, but I used Knitpicks Wool of the Andes, Heather Haze


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dear, If Purple Fi sees this thread..... there will be so many purple pictures, it may cause an overload..... She ONLY does purple... (Well, pretty much) and beautifully, I might add.


Are you talking about me? Ok, only just a few purple things.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And did you know that purple ribbons are for fibromyalgia support.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are some of my purple projects!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Ladyship said:


> I just finished a lavender throw and pillow cover yesterday .. the colors look a little grey in the picture, but I used Knitpicks Wool of the Andes, Heather Haze


Ladyship, your blanket and pillow cover are beautiful! What pattern did you use? I think I saw a similar one in my Creative Knitting magazine.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Om goodness, I am in love with all these perfectly purple projects :thumbup: 

Wow now that was a tongue twister. :lol:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Granddaughter's special request, "Purple with pockets....and flowers."


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Ladyship, your blanket and pillow cover are beautiful! What pattern did you use? I think I saw a similar one in my Creative Knitting magazine.


Thank you Grandma Laurie,
the patterns are my own.
This is the blanket, which I adapted to make a little smaller for a child's nursery http://www.etsy.com/listing/117212926/pdf-knitting-pattern-diamonds-and-cable?ref=shop_home_active

The matching pillow pattern is almost ready to be published.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This is my SCARY bunny huggie. I'm not game to give it to a child as it does look quite mean


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking at my Scary bunny, maybe we should have an"ugliest" thing that we have made as a topic.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a vest I knitted out of the soft Caron yarn a few years ago!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

All your work is beautiful,love your purple idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

This is an Afrikaans version of Humpty Dumpty. It was in a 
Afrikaans magazine,with the name of Huisgenoot.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Looking at my Scary bunny, maybe we should have an"ugliest" thing that we have made as a topic.


Oh I would have loved to do this. Several years ago I crocheted the absolutely ugliest, mis-shapen, multicolored and HUGE afghan ever created. After years of having it lying around in various closets and moving it from apartment to apartment to house to another house I gave it to the Salvation Army. I actually regret having done so. Sort of miss it.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

And I am sorry, but the bunny made me cringe a little. But I'm also still chuckling at him - sort of grows on you after the initial shock.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Much of my purple goes to my daughter but I have some photos so here goes.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic work by each and everyone that has posted,a pleasure to have viewed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much of my purple goes to my daughter but I have some photos so here goes.


Lovely photos and I love the socks. Went shopping yesterday and just had to buy some material with purple in!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos and I love the socks. Went shopping yesterday and just had to buy some material with purple in!!


The socks are a Noro sock yarn- and all 4 came from the one ball! Went a very long way.
Unusual thing for you to do I must say. Was that your day in London?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

betsyknit said:


> And I am sorry, but the bunny made me cringe a little. But I'm also still chuckling at him - sort of grows on you after the initial shock.


I've actually named him" Nightmare on Bunny Street".
Imagine a child taking it to bed, there would be a few nightmares.  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> The socks are a Noro sock yarn- and all 4 came from the one ball! Went a very long way.
> Unusual thing for you to do I must say. Was that your day in London?


Yes it was, we went to Shepherds Bush market and found four fabric stalls there and them found anothert 6 shops really close together. Talk about fabric overload, but it was great fun. Ended up having lunch in St James Park and then walked back through Horse Guards Parade, past Downing Street, the Houses of Parliament and then across Westminster Bridge, past the Eye and back to the station. Felt like a real tourist.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

all of the pictures of the purple items were absolutely interesting and thanks everyone for sharing them with us.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's my purple! What else.... Gypsycream bears!


gagesmom said:


> Recently there was a post...National Pink Day. People were posting projects they had done, or were doing that were pink. I thought it might be fun to do one for purples. (maybe other colors to come as well.
> 
> So here I go....


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I had made for myself (an unusual occurrence) a purple shawl. It had just come off the needles when a girlfriend visited on a cool day. She spied the shawl, wrapped it around herself and claimed it as hers! LOL I never even got to take a pic of it. Oh, well!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is mine in a group


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Ladyship said:


> Thank you Grandma Laurie,
> the patterns are my own.
> This is the blanket, which I adapted to make a little smaller for a child's nursery http://www.etsy.com/listing/117212926/pdf-knitting-pattern-diamonds-and-cable?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> The matching pillow pattern is almost ready to be published.


Thank you Ladyship. You have wonderful patterns! When I have time I will take a closer look. I just love the pillow covers. Very nice


----------



## ruthhomer (Jan 27, 2013)

Your things are fantastic. I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the pattern for the little blankies with the animals attached. Those are so cute and would make great baby gifts. Thanks
Ruth


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I made this hat last year for Denny's niece, Mandy. Details are here, plus link to my free pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/basic-knitted-hat-2


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's mine, posted awhile back but here it is again.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Oh my, such beautiful, beautiful work!!! Thank you all for sharing!!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's another ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfectly perfect purple posts, please post more. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

My purple purse.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

My Tree of Life


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Linda6200- It is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

All beautiful projects. Love the color (my favorite) and all very well made...Betty


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

shirley323759 said:


> Posted this a while ago


Love, _love, *love!!!*_


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Already posted these in the "blue" thread, but purple also applies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> My purple purse.


That is absolutely gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby set


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby set.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby set.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby hat.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

everythings lovely that's my favourite colour can you tell me the name of the pattern for the circular blanket please


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

My first try at Intarsia knitting....purple, too!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's my first cradle purse. I am making another one that I'm reworking to knit in the round. I hate sewing pieces together. So far, so good.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Purples Rock................


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Purple(ish) and green socks.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Pink and Purple socks


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Frogsong said:


> Here's my first cradle purse. I am making another one that I'm reworking to knit in the round. I hate sewing pieces together. So far, so good.


So pretty!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dishcloths.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like all of those purple things. really like the pony, where did ya get the pattern please?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

My purple WIP. A wool sweater for me.

The color is not as pretty as the real thing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love all the purple but sadly I don't have anything purple at this time! I gave it all away and the pictures are on the other computer!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I cannot believe I don't have a single thing in purple to post because I love the color. 

I have enjoyed looking at everyone's purple project pictures. Beautiful, beautiful work. Thank you all for posting.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely postings. Here is a purple bag I knitted.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-160869-1.html


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So many lovely projects, you can't go wrong with purple! I wish I knew how to post a picture. I crocheted a blanket with rows of purple, knitted purple hats and just bought purple yarn today!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Made this many years ago. It is my DH he picked our the yarn. It covers out California King bed completely.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

My purple pin cushion made for a swap buddy.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Think it's my favourite yarn colour too.....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Purple, purple everywhere. I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Hunny Bunny Easter Surprise


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

ooh I'm late joining the purple party ;-) 
Don't know how I missed this one! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Here are my purples/lilacs ;-)


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

TOPSY TURVY doll.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a few of mine including my new purple cast that is preventing from knitting for at least 4 more weeks


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

my sisters purple project. Just too cute to not share


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

ALL of these are so pretty!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

granddaughters purple ruffle skirt and grape sweater


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Alwilda thankyou. Got pattern from etsy
http://www.etsy.com/shop/deliciouscrochet


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

My GD layette.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

just a few purple things!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few of mine including my new purple cast that is preventing from knitting for at least 4 more weeks


There is a KP member who had a cast on one arm and worked out how to knit with it. She wasn't going to let a minor issue like a cast stop her!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This is Colin in his bed with his favourite blanket that I made him. I ran out of one shade of purple, but he didn't seem to mind :twisted:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby hats


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a purple skirt with matching boots I had made for my little grand-daughter. I had put it up here on KP and loved the responses. I LOVE KP!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Nanna B said:


> Clover the pony...made for a little girl who has an inoperable brain tumour. She would now love one about 4 times bigger but not sure how to go about it without distorting the pattern


Too cute!!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

My purple makes


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I love the little purple and white jacket but unfortunately I do not crochet very well. The entralac blanket/rug is gorgeous. Would you teach it as a class on the workshop section of KP? There are so many of us that would like to learn entralac.
Thanks
JUdy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for posting, I am really enjoying this parade of talent. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaitlyn's favorite color


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm loving all the photos.....keep them coming :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Your work is beautiful. I love the little purple and white jacket but unfortunately I do not crochet very well. The entralac blanket/rug is gorgeous. Would you teach it as a class on the workshop section of KP? There are so many of us that would like to learn entralac.
> Thanks
> JUdy


Thanks jmai5421, I made that little child's pram cover (entrelac blankie) as a challenge to learn how to do it myself, and that was a while ago. I don't know it well enough to teach that's for sure. 
I followed instruction from a web site, not sure but it might have been - about.com
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/entrelac-base.htm
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/entrelac-purl.htm


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

I would love this skirt pattern, please!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

suewynn said:


> Thanks jmai5421, I made that little child's pram cover (entrelac blankie) as a challenge to learn how to do it myself, and that was a while ago. I don't know it well enough to teach that's for sure.
> I followed instruction from a web site, not sure but it might have been - about.com
> http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/entrelac-base.htm
> http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/entrelac-purl.htm


I am still in awe of how much easier it is to do than it looks! Like you, suewynn, I have recently completed (and posted) my one and only effort at doing it and found it to be very satisfyling and fun! I would recommend that anyone who is interested in learning it follow "sue's" lead and try it for yourself! The scarf I made is already boxed up and waiting for Christmas to come!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my last purple :wink:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> This is my last purple :wink:


So pretty!

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful everyone!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

missmolly said:


> This is my last purple :wink:


Another beautiful,cute and delightful little set. You have me in awe missmolly.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Okay!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Our purples are just precious. Love them all. :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Another beautiful,cute and delightful little set. You have me in awe missmolly.


Thank you so much Ohsusana ;-) :-D


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

The other wingspan is gprgrpus that is not Marilyn's wingspan pattern. Do you care to share?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A felted "doggie carrier" that I made at the request of a young woman who has a cute little terrier. Please note that a "stunt double" was used and no pets were harmed in the production of this photograph.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

"Bitten by Bella" cowl


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

My purples....


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you talking about me? Ok, only just a few purple things.


I love the edging on the purple and green wingspan. Can you share how it is done? I've just completed my first wingspan, and I think a border on it would be very pretty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All of our projects are perfectly purpleicious. Thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Naneast said:


> My purples....


which pattern did you use for the last cardigan pictured? (the ones with all of the cables...)


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> which pattern did you use for the last cardigan pictured? (the ones with all of the cables...)


I adapted from the pattern called "Eloise Eyelet Cardigan" by the Lion Brand. I added those cables myself. I used Martha Stewart craft very soft yarn, light purple color (violet).


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

its gorgeous!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> its gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finishing up the last section of the light purple and then to sew it up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finishing up the last section of the light purple and then to sew it up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


WOW! Aren't you excited??? Very pretty!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I really like purple too! Your projects are beautiful. I love that skirt!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this up last night along with a few others. 
Have to make matching booties and mitts to match


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another purple from leftover balls of yarn


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another one


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

here is my puple


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

bobct that is the sweetest little set. Wish I could crochet.

Here is my latest baby hat


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost done....shades of purples scarf.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are my purples which I posted not long ago.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for continuing to post and to look. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My latest purples.....


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Purple


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished baby sweater


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry I have nothing in purple but everyone projects are beautiful and I loved looking at them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished baby sweater


That sweater is so beautiful. Love the color and pattern. Smoking needles again!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

diane403 said:


> Purple


Lovely and the brilliant colors so uplifting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally sewed on the buttons and I made a hat and thumbless mitts to go with it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261424-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://ravel.me/takdpm/bbh2


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

a few more in purple


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are my purple hats so far the newborns at the London health science center(in London, Ontario, Canada)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of the cowl I just finished, part of a Christmas gift, also all 25 hats together for Shaken baby syndrome.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280188-1.html


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Gagesmom- Lots of pretties in purple! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

braided knit headband


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A matinee jacket from Peter Pan Baby Layette 201 &#128158;


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306739-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306738-1.html


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Recently there was a post...National Pink Day. People were posting projects they had done, or were doing that were pink. I thought it might be fun to do one for purples. (maybe other colors to come as well.
> 
> So here I go....


Really nice! Here is a sweater a made for Mandy...


----------



## Hagridsmom (Jan 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Almost done....shades of purples scarf.


I love that pattern - does it narrow down at both edges? If so - can you share where it came from? Thanks - I am such a purple lover!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A Huggable bear. &#128158;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

tinam said:


> Lilac cot blanket i made some time ago...


How you joined.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

March 26 is PURPLE DAY 

world epilepsy awareness day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I never thought when I started this thread that there would be this much interest. I am so excited when I get a notification that someone else has posted here. Thank you for continuing to post your perfectly purple projects. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

An All in one top down by Marianna Mel. I changed the stocking stitch to Imitation Embroidery Stitch II. &#128158;


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

RosD said:


> An All in one top down by Marianna Mel. I changed the stocking stitch to Imitation Embroidery Stitch II. 💞


That is so pretty! I'll have to try that!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine


----------



## Tax_Lady (Oct 2, 2012)

Easy to knit. But requires sewing skills to do the interior.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so much fun.

Here is one that is sort of purple


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Tax_Lady said:


> Easy to knit. But requires sewing skills to do the interior.


I love this!!! :t:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Soprano Knitter said:


> That is so pretty! I'll have to try that!


Thank you Soprano Knitter. 💞


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Soprano Knitter. 💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I loooooooooooove that purse.


Tax_Lady said:


> Easy to knit. But requires sewing skills to do the interior.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hat & cowl..actually knitted this when I dislocated my shoulder...The others were done a while ago.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Must check my stash for purples! These are all fabulous. Forgot how much I love this color!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A little girl I know will love this


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice work.
We have a day here for wearing pink at work, it's for raising funds for breast cancer. I'm sure someone posted the other day about a day or charity who's colour is purple.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another Christmas gift


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Another Christmas gift


Lovely Christmas gift...someone will be so happy!
:thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made my own banner to show my love of knitting


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Ravelry pages for these 3 projects:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/james-c-brett-jacket-jb043

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/lined-market-bag
(My own pattern)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/basic-casual-dress-for-american-girl-doll-free-pattern-2


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this tonight between Christmas orders.

Already have 30 made for Shaken baby syndrome. (Made them last year and never got to deliver them)

So here is #31


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this one this afternoon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished this today.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

This has some lavender, so I guess it qualifies for the "purple" thread. I'm not sure what to call the other color as it appears blue in some lights but green in others. The yarn label didn't give it a name, so I'm calling it "Aqua." http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363421-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> This has some lavender, so I guess it qualifies for the "purple" thread. I'm not sure what to call the other color as it appears blue in some lights but green in others. The yarn label didn't give it a name, so I'm calling it "Aqua." http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363421-1.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Just beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, Tammy!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this tonight between Christmas orders.
> 
> Already have 30 made for Shaken baby syndrome. (Made them last year and never got to deliver them)
> 
> So here is #31


Lovely!
:thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Latest. Just made this morning.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

So many pretty purple delights! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!!! Beautiful work everyone, I loves these threads. Thanks for sharing. &#128158; Ros.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

edithann said:


> Knitted this one a while ago...It was first posted when I first joined KP. Had fun making it!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Hi can you let me know the pattern info .


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

My purple shoes x


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made a few more.....36 all total right now


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#37


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Have a great weekend


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Does this count? There is purple in it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#40 only 10 more to go til my 50 goal hat.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#41


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#42


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#43 and the last one for the night&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#44 &#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just made #45. A little stash busting.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#46.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat # 47


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#48


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woohoo finished all 50 hats. 

Here they are #'s 49 and 50.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All 50 for Shaken baby syndrome hats.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

a purple hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished for a friend's grand daughter


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I love everything, such beautiful garments and such adorable toys. Clover is a work of art.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread has been wonderful and everyone who posted pics are amazing knitters. Just so pretty and cute and awesome.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 more hats done


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work everyone!!!! &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tiny preemie hat


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Absolutely LOVE those purple bears. Just precious!!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Traveling Cable Hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another newborn hat. Love making these. &#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this morning &#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Done tonight


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished tonight&#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sick little boy home today. Got this done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love everything too, these threads are great and it's such a pleasure to see all of the beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barbie dress


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barbie dress


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for continuing to post your pretty purple projects here in this thread. So pleased when this thread shows up in my watched topics &#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tulip skirt and top 
Lynne Sears Barbiebasics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Skating outfit 
Lynne Sears.......Barbiebasics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this on the weekend


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

As always, lovely knitting Gagesmom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out my avatar. These are great -I hope you are feeling good Mel.

Here is a purple sweater I made for a 'stranger'. She loved it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Recently there was a post...National Pink Day. People were posting projects they had done, or were doing that were pink. I thought it might be fun to do one for purples. (maybe other colors to come as well.
> 
> So here I go....


White Rose Nurseries Sayelle. Now that brings back memories.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

One more to make and I will have 100 hats to donate. #99


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A few more cute little hats for the donation bin


----------



## Lewiskal (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you for posting all the pics! I have enjoyed the eye candy!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

missmolly said:


> ooh I'm late joining the purple party ;-)
> Don't know how I missed this one! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Here are my purples/lilacs ;-)


Absolutely gorgeous, can you post a link for the patterns, please?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Done today


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Done today


That is so cute. Love the color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work everyone. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A little dress. ????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty dress and a wardrobe of shoes to change the look. Really cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Pretty dress and a wardrobe of shoes to change the look. Really cute.


Thank you Cdambro. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Little Bibi by Marianna Mel on Ravelry NB size


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431748-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432541-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another Cabled tunic by Lee Gant. The second photo is just me messing about with the same pattern. ????


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

beautiful as usual RosD


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> beautiful as usual RosD


Thank you Diane. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat finished for an order will start the mitts to match tomorrow


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat with mitts


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Preemie set.

Tiny Topaz - Premature baby jacket and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work Tammy, Ros, and Gages mom.. love the patterns and the colors!
:sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.???? Edithann ☺☺☺☺


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's my latest purples...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely Edithann ☺ ☺ ☺ 


Just finished today and sewn up tonight. Will add purple buttons tomorrow. Also might do a matching hat or headband and booties to match. 

Marianna Mels all in one romper suit on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How adorable. You could alternate pink and purple to go with the alternate cuffs. They flowering yarn knits up so beautifully. You do such lovely work Mel,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

edithann said:


> Here's my latest purples...


Oooh, soft, warm, and lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Preemie set.
> 
> Tiny Topaz - Premature baby jacket and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


So sweet. So nice of you to knit these things. You have a big heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hat with mitts


Yay, the Knitting Ninja is back!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Daralene. 

Set is done still needs buttons.

All in one romper suit on Ravelry by Marianna Mel. 0-3 mth size. 

Hug boots also by Marianna Mel and Eyelet baby hat by Marianna Mel


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love all of these, beautiful


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished for a baby girl born 2 weeks ago. 
Grumpybum monster longies on Ravelry


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

White sweater with purple trim and purple sparkle buttons for great niece.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work everyone.???????? This is another All in one top down for a 6 month old baby.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just added the face today. Made for my great niece Suraya ❤


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> This is my Little Girl's Hat and Bag


So adorable, lovely knitting!


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

love this pattern . where did you purchase it please.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the Bella baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 

Whipped up a headband to match.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another of Marianna Mel's patterns


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478217-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this set and a matching pink set for twins


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For my friends 92 yr old grandmother


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

I love this!! Nice job



gagesmom said:


> Made this set and a matching pink set for twins


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For a baby girl due in April


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> For a baby girl due in April


Beautiful set!! I love it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just added the face today. Made for my great niece Suraya ❤


Love the monster pants.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished this set today for a baby girl due in April.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Finished this set today for a baby girl due in April.


So sweet!!!


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished this set today for a baby girl due in April.


Darling!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

SO beautiful!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. and I love the colour choice. xo wendy


----------

